# Atlantic Cigar Shipping Fees



## CohibaChick (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey everyone!
I recently ordered 5 cigars from the Atlantic Cigar website and having them shipped to Canada, they did not provide me with a shipping cost until after the order was placed. I was just wondering what other people who have bought off this website and what they have been charged for shipping. From what I can tell, I was charged $20 for shipping which I think is a little steep. Anyone else have this experience?


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Yep. Atlantic ships using Fedex. It's quick, but expensive.


----------



## TriStar (Aug 11, 2008)

I request USPS priority and they hand it off to Canada Post. Twice now on an order of $50 and $70, it's been $20 shipping for both. They used around the same size box for both orders as well. For 5 cigars, that's a little steep. I'm guessing the price for shipping is the same until they need a bigger box for your cigars? So it might be worth it to just order more at a time if you will pay the same price for shipping if you order 5 or a box. Either way, it's steep but it still beats buying from the B&M... unless you get caught at the border that is.


----------



## nasa25 (Aug 27, 2008)

Atlantic used USPS for my order....I didn't request it but I just assumed that they would (I only want my packages shipped via usps). I paid around $21 to ship a box of 20 Trilogy Churchills and a free 5 pack of Gran Habanos. So basically 25 cigars. To minimize your shipping cost, its best to order a larger quantity. For example, if you order 1 cigar you will probably pay around $16 but if you order 50 cigars you are probably looking at $21 or $22. From a customs standpoint, its best not to order like 10 boxes at once to remain inconspicuous. Basically, I would advise ordering at least 10-15 cigars but no more than, lets say, 70-75 in order to minimize your cost per cigar shipped as well as to minimize your customs risk.

Anyone else with a lot of ordering experience care to chime in?


----------



## nasa25 (Aug 27, 2008)

hey a chick that smokes cigars....nice. I wish you could convince my gf to let me smoke whenever I want, and even have the odd stogie from time to time.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

CC, you may also want to consider placing an order over the company's 800# next time, whether it is Atlantic, CI, etc. This way you can speak with a 'live' person to discuss the costs of the shipment and how you want your order shipped by the online retailer:ss


----------



## CSW (Aug 4, 2008)

About a week ago I placed an order with them the charge was 7USD for a box of 20sticks to a US address. It was USPS flat rate shipping. Perhaps they are charing more for international shipping?

-C


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I think something to consider is that Atlantic, in addition to great prices, is providing a "service" to those of you north of the border. Most shops will not ship. I also think that the advice to speak to someone when ordering is a ggod idea. Then you can ask if you add an item whether the shipping goes up. You might have to buy more to maximize your shipping costs. :2


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

bobarian said:


> I think something to consider is that Atlantic, in addition to great prices, is providing a "service" to those of you north of the border.


Exactly. And really, the shipping they charge is only about $10 more than it would be to send a package anyway. Worth it considering they go the extra mile to keep their customers happy.


----------



## nasa25 (Aug 27, 2008)

This is a very simple debate. Shipping costs are like cab rides. If you go ten feet you will pay around $4, but if you go 10 km you will pay $10 lets say. The per km price starts off very high and decreases the further you go.....same concept as shipping. Look at my first post.....I'm sure that many others Canadians that order a lot will agree with my sentiments.


----------



## Davearob (Jun 5, 2008)

bobarian said:


> I think something to consider is that Atlantic, in addition to great prices, is providing a "service" to those of you north of the border. Most shops will not ship. I also think that the advice to speak to someone when ordering is a ggod idea. Then you can ask if you add an item whether the shipping goes up. You might have to buy more to maximize your shipping costs. :2


Exactly right....... Most of the shipping costs I have paid recently have been around $20.00


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

nasa25 said:


> hey a chick that smokes cigars....nice. I wish you could convince my gf to let me smoke whenever I want, and even have the odd stogie from time to time.


LOL- get in line buddy.


----------



## blurxp (May 13, 2008)

I purchased a cigar oasis II XL from them along with a free 5 pack and was charged about $20 for shipping, but I thought that was fair. I remember I did not recieve a shipping number or anything, but before I could even e-mail them after waiting 2 days, my package showed up at my doorstep! Overall I was pleased with them..


----------



## BlackIrish (Jul 29, 2008)

Like others here, my shipping costs were pretty standard USPS rates. Perhaps the shipping to Canada is more expensive?

I like Atlantic -- good prices, good service, and fast shipping.


----------



## CohibaChick (Aug 27, 2008)

MarkinCA said:


> CC, you may also want to consider placing an order over the company's 800# next time, whether it is Atlantic, CI, etc. This way you can speak with a 'live' person to discuss the costs of the shipment and how you want your order shipped by the online retailer:ss


 Oh good idea! I didn't even think about doing that! Thanks


----------



## CohibaChick (Aug 27, 2008)

Sounds like I paid a pretty standard amount then! :tuNow I don't mind so much! lol Thanks for the replies everyone


----------



## nasa25 (Aug 27, 2008)

when you order only 5 cigars, youre not getting a good value in terms of the shipping. I just ordered a 9 pack taboo LR and paid $16 to ship, which is actually very good given Taboo's excellent packaging and shipping procedures, but I wish I would have ordered at least 25-30 sticks to make the shipping cost a bit more resonable. That was my point before, order enough to make the shipping costs reasonable, but not too much to make the package stick out to customs.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

CohibaChick said:


> Sounds like I paid a pretty standard amount then! Now I don't mind so much! lol Thanks for the replies everyone


Yup. The price they charge is actually pretty good. If you bomb folks in the States, or otherwise ship stuff across the border, you'll know first hand it's not that cheap (regardess of size/weight). Consider this, I sent what amounts to a single box of cigars to someone in Hamilton and it cost 11 dollars - coming from Brampton!!

I've ordered a fair bit from Atlantic and I continue to do so because the shipping is fair and CONSISTENT, which is more than I can say about some others. Add to that, Rob's the type of guy you can count on to get the stuff to you, even if he doesn't have it in stock, you tell him what you want and its taken care of.

Atlantic Cigar :tu


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm waiting on an order confirmation from Atlantic for a cutter and free 5er.

I ordered 9 cigars and a hygrometer from Taboo and paid ~$16 for shipping, and my order of a 1/2 pound of beads from Heartfelt only cost ~$4. The second package was not a bulky though.

It did cost me about $20 to ship my NST trade package to the states. So that seems about par.


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

We can't complain at all as we are saving a bundle ( git it  ) , literally , it's like getting a free box or bundle when I order three boxes ...

My last order from Famous , $138 for the cigar order and $196 up front through their broker for you know what , UPS guy comes to the door and says 'bad news' you owe $196 for you know what , I said I already paid it through their broker but wasn't going to complain because my sister is a big shot with UPS and I would take the matter up with her and she did take care of it for me ..
I do it the legal way and I still get screwed so F'em , if they don't 'play ball' I don't buy from them ...
We really can't complain you know as we are saving a ton and these particular dealers are going out of their way for us !!

Zed


----------

